# Anyone own a G36?



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

If you do, I'd like to hear what you think about it and maybe see some pictures if you have some. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Occram, I'm going to try one out today and I'll let you know.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not anymore. I had one, found it to be reliable and accurate, however the recoil was significant and as a result follow up shots were slow. The G36 actually fits in a lot of Glock 19/23 holsters, which got me to thinking if they are about the same size, then why not go with 19 or 23, easier to shoot more firepower. So I traded the 36 and bought a 23 and have not looked back since.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a G 36 and I like it a lot. I originally purchased it for CCW but I have not incorporated it there yet. But it makes a nice seven shot holster gun and it shoots quite well as a self defense handgun. In the right holster I think it can be the CCW pistol I wanted too. I just have to investigate the matter further. If you like compact .45's I recommend it.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a 36. It is my EDC. It shoots straight. It goes bang every time. It is comfortable to carry and it is with me 24/7. What more can I tell you? :smt083

Here are a couple of pics of it. (Pretty much, if you've seen one, you've seen them all.)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

These look mighty appealing. I need to get to a shop and put my hands on one. I assume it's a totally different feel than most other Glocks because of the single-stack?

-Jeff-


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Beefy, the G36 feels something like a 9mm. The single stack makes the handle quite narrow and easy to grip. 

Like Rev Derb I bought that little plug for the handle. I thought it was silly; but I could not stand to see that hole in the bottom. One would think that Glock would not leave that hole in the bottom of their guns from the factory when it is so cheap to plug it.


----------



## kostner (Jun 21, 2008)

Have carried a Glock-36 for years in a BladeTek IWB holster and under a tee shirt of jacket it can't be seen. Much lighter than my usual 1911. If you are a 45acp shooter you will like it. Now if your are a 9mm guy you will have to get use to the stout report of the 45. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I used to carry the Glock 36 but I retired it. Accurate, light, felt good in my hand and because it was a Glock I had no compunctions about wearing it camping or hiking. Not because of its reputation to withstand neglect but because if I scratched it or dropped it in the dirt, then it would not effect me the same way as if it was my Les Baer Stinger or nicer compact 1911s. 

There were only two complaints that I had with it. 
1). was pinky pinch, that was remedied by shifting my hand and using a different grip. 
2). the base plates for the mags were too wide and were uncomfortable when I drove. If I put the mags at 9:00 then it tended to print under my tee shirts or polo shirts.

Great pistol, I still have it.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

It was a tough decision but I ended up going with a G30SF. The short frame made it more comfortable and the trigger reach wasn't bad at all. It shoots really well, especially coming from a high bore axis .40SW.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats, pictures please. The G36 is great for CCW, but the G30SF is a good gun too.

You really can't go wrong. I just picked up a G27:


----------

